# tylan 50 for pneumonia



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

One of my does came in from the field panting more heavily than she should be even for this hot day. I took her temp and it's 104.6. I want to start her on antibiotics tonight, i only have tylan 50 on hand. I searched the site and could only find dosages for tylan 200. Any suggestions?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Tylan 50 is 4 cc per 25 lbs. It takes a lot.


----------

